# How young can they hibernate



## Deac77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok I just got Kirby in last Tuesday so not even a week ago so I know it could be stress induced but he hasn't come out hardly at all he are 5 bites of turkey the first day I got him on Tuesday and then ate 1 pinkie and about 2 bites of a soft boiled egg I've been rolling his turkey into bite sized balls so I can see just how much he's been eating I've never dealt with a hibernating lizard and maybe I'm paranoid he's one of Laura's gus and is roughly 3 months old my question is can they hibernate safely at this age I'm sure it's stressed induced hiding but I'm nervous still I haven't seen him in about 3 days now and he hasn't touched any food I do know he pooed in his water bowl yesterday but I think I accidentally scared him out of his burrow because I was in there misting and he popped outta the ground and was hissing and breathing hard I left him alone and he basked a bit before going back underground I didn't dig him up don't worry any advice also how long can my baby go without eating if he's still basking?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it if he is behaving normally otherwise. Keep an eye on his bowel movements. He will eat when he gets hungry. Some tegus are already starting to slow down, many tegus hibernate their first year.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 22, 2012)

ok its just the fact that he's only 3months old and 12-14inches seems awfuly small i mean laura feed great! so im not to stressed but id prefer he be a little heavier for my minds sake. im worried i stressed him out even more when i scared him misting i didnt dig him up but he freaked! now im nervous to mist lol


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 22, 2012)

I know what you mean. I got a hatchling tegu in September that hibernated from Nov-April one year. It was so tiny! Then it grew like a weed once it woke up.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 22, 2012)

That makes me feel Better Laura he's got a thick tail base and everything I just am worried lol I'm still thinking its stress but like I said these are the first hibernating reptiles I've owned I keep the temps where you said and humidity good too but he's not eating and I was at least hoping to get started working with him before he went down ya know lol


----------



## Steven. (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: RE: How young can they hibernate*



Deac77 said:


> That makes me feel Better Laura he's got a thick tail base and everything I just am worried lol I'm still thinking its stress but like I said these are the first hibernating reptiles I've owned I keep the temps where you said and humidity good too but he's not eating and I was at least hoping to get started working with him before he went down ya know lol



I hate when i get a new tegu and i start getting attached to it and then it disappears on me for 6 months lol... It sucks

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't even had time to get attached lol!


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 23, 2012)

[size=large]DON'T MATTER HOW YOUNG THEY ARE. IF THEY KAN SLEEP, THEY KAN HIBERNATE...IT'S LIKE ASKING IF A BABY KAN SLEEP SAFELY AT IT'S AGE. LOL! SORRY BRO.[/size]


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 23, 2012)

I know, deac. I am surprised that so many animals are going down early. I have two beardies that are already brumating and a third on the way. Another baby beardie seems like he is going down. Out of the two baby tegus, one never comes out, one is basking now.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I know, deac. I am surprised that so many animals are going down early. I have two beardies that are already brumating and a third on the way. Another baby beardie seems like he is going down. Out of the two baby tegus, one never comes out, one is basking now.



Steve has blocked himself in his hide for 6 days now. 



laurarfl said:


> I know, deac. I am surprised that so many animals are going down early. I have two beardies that are already brumating and a third on the way. Another baby beardie seems like he is going down. Out of the two baby tegus, one never comes out, one is basking now.



Will it be ok even though he is shedding?


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Kirby has come out today guys but still hasn't eaten hoping he will pick up a bite or 2


----------



## Diablo (Sep 23, 2012)

I got my gu last Wednesday and it's been so-so with his activity. I've seen him out a lot, and I've fed him about three times. I think I may have scared him though because everytime I open his cage door he sprints back to his hide. I would like to be able to feed him out of his cage and bathe him because he is shedding now but it is impossible if I can't pick him up. Also he hasn't pooped in about a day or so, I'm hoping he does soon.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well Kirby ate almost half a boiled egg and one pinkie mouse also he was wanting out to roam around so I set my hand into his cage a set it there he walked around it a few time smelling me before climbing into my hand and staying still I lifted him out and we went into the closet where I let him free roam then after about 30 mins (not wanting to stress him out) he got a bath and then got fed he's seeming more active and way more social now


----------

